
CyanogenMod 12 nightlies available - bloody0815
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/the-l-is-for-lollipop
======
echoless
SlimRom's another nice ROM that has Lollipop support. I'm using it on my 2
year old Galaxy tab 2 and apart from a few minor bugs, it's running fine.
SlimRom supports a good number of devices too(most samsung devices and almost
all flagships), although not as many as Cyanogen.

~~~
pwr22
I used to use it on an S1 to get something not 2.3 that wasn't terribly
performing

------
4ad
I really wish there was a project that provided AOSP builds with no
modifications apart from enabling root (which is just a configuration
setting), without Play and all the other proprietary stuff, and with the
option of providing OTA updates.

Basically I can compile AOSP myself, but I don't want to. I want OTA updates,
I don't care about any "enhancements" Cyanogen added, and I'm happy with OSS
apps in F-Droid instead of Play.

Am I alone in this?

~~~
ptx
Replicant, perhaps? [http://www.replicant.us/](http://www.replicant.us/)

But without the proprietary drivers, not much of the hardware will be
functioning. No GPS, no 3D acceleration and no hardware video codecs.

~~~
4ad
I don't mind the proprietary drivers and firmwares. (Actually, I do, but I'm
realistic and know that the completely open source phone won't happen ever, so
I just accepted it.) What I'm after is stock AOSP (with binary blobs, if no
other options exists), with root access, and without the proprietary Google
apps (not because of their proprietary nature, but because they are of
absolutely no use to me, I'm happy with the open source equivalents).
Replicant tries to clone the proprietary bits, but that's not what I'm after.

I'm only after convenience. As I said, I can compile AOSP, but I don't want to
invest in this maintenance work at all. I just want a plain Android that can
update itself. Basically the only thing I'm after is OTA updates to stock
AOSP. I don't care about modifications, new features, or more free drivers. If
such a project ever appears, I'll be the first to donate. I would even pay for
a subscription to such a service.

~~~
01Michael10
That is what CyanogenMod is... AOSP (+drivers) with a few tweaks/addons (that
can be disabled), root, no Gapps, and gets OTA updates.

There are some ROMs out there that are closer to AOSP but normally have
limited phone support and no OTA updates.

I doubt anyone would go to the trouble of creating a Android ROM for different
phones and not tweak anything on it.

------
chimeracoder
I'm kind of surprised that the Nexus 5 (hammerhead) isn't in the first batch
of devices, since it's the last Nexus device that was released without
Lollipop, and stock Lollipop has been available on the Nexus 5 for a while.

It's especially weird, since the Nexus 4 (mako) _is_ in the first batch of
devices. I'd expect the more recent and more up-to-date devices to be easier
to port, and also a higher priority.

That said, this has taken a lot less long than I'd feared, so I'm pretty
excited to see this! Privacy Guard alone is worth the switch to
Cyanogenmod[0], in addition to a number of other tweaks that CM allows.

[0] Yes, it's available on rooted non-CM devices, but it's much cleaner when
it's integrated into the ROM.

------
heywire
It makes me sad every time I see a new CyanogenMod release, that I seem to
have picked the single Samsung device that is locked down more than any other
(AT&T Galaxy S4). If someone knows a trick to getting a custom ROM loaded on
this device, please let me know. I've tried the "SafeStrap" method with no
success. It seems like the XDA community has moved on from this device as
well...

~~~
washadjeffmad
You can call your carrier and request they unlock the device('s bootloader).
There are also a few services that you can send some information to that will
unlock it for a small fee.

These sorts of shenanigans are a big part of why I haven't had any desire to
switch from my S3, since even with the neat specs, you could hardly call
swapping performance, personal control, and extensive added functionality for
bloatware and unalterable permanently out of date OS versions an "upgrade".

------
aceperry
Damn that's quick! These guys are fast.

~~~
Zariel
Not sure if sarcastic, LG G3 already has 5.0.1 released.

~~~
jblz
Pretty fast considering the amount of hardware being targeted and the amount
of enhancements above and beyond stock Android that they are supporting. I
mean, they're bringing Lollipop to HTC's flagship device (m8) before HTC is
(if you don't count the "Developer Edition").

------
tmikaeld
Putting some nightly fun on the bacon!

~~~
darklajid
Please share - I'm waiting for that as well (another bacon owner)

Especially the unlock/lock features of Lollipop are interesting: Don't lock it
near my laptop/car etc. or let me unlock it with my yubikey.

------
mahouse
The G2 has no active maintainer (Ricardo Cerqueira / arcee / rmcc) and is
still running with a modem and kernel corresponding to the Jelly Bean version.
The current maintainer has lots of patches waiting to be reviewed in the
Gerrit and is ignoring them.

If the current management model of CM allows this to happen, it can be safely
assumed the quality of this ROM leaves a lot to be desired.

~~~
parktheredcar
The support of a single device reflects the quality of the project overall?

~~~
mahouse
When it's one of the most sold phones, yes.

~~~
01Michael10
Irreverent... What don't you understand about the maintainers are volunteers?

~~~
mahouse
He got lots of LG phones as a compromise that he would develop for them...
so...

~~~
01Michael10
Who is giving this person these phones?

~~~
mahouse
I can't remember well, this was like 2 years ago, or even more, but I think it
was LG, as part of their compromise with the developers, or God knows what.

~~~
01Michael10
No, LG is probably not giving phones to someone to develop a custom ROM. Even
if a person was given a G2 I am sure by now they have a newer phone so it
would not really be much of an incentive.

